Ask HN: What would you like to understand more deeply? - diehunde
======
Gustomaximus
How a computer first starts. How does a computer when switched on go about
understanding on/off or 0/1 is anything more than that and start executing
commands?

------
ForrestN
The intersection between politics and technology.

------
RocketSyntax
\- Differences between pytorch and keras.

\- Spiking neural networks.

\- Tensorboard

\- Kubeflow

\- Apache Beam.

\- Knative.

\- MLflow.

\- Graph genomes.

\- Traditional statistics.

